# Buying Target Bows



## aldavid18 (Apr 27, 2018)

What does everyone do in regards to getting target bows. The last couple I've bought I got through US classifieds and shipped to a cross border delivery service in US because sellers would not ship to Canada. Most of the archery shops around me sell 98% hunting bows. Trying to get target arrows difficult as well. If I wanted a brand spanking new bow I could order one from a local dealer, but then would inherit the depreciation and selling issues if it did not work out. Tough to test a bow if all they have is 30-36" ata hunting bows and you want 38-40". I've even pondered taking a weekend and heading to US after finding a large target dealer. Would be fun, but again, an added inconvenience. Not complaining, just wondering if others have a different strategy. Thanks.


----------



## 1/2 Bubble Off (Dec 29, 2016)

I would happily ship you a bow from my shop if you were willing to pay the additional shipping. 

I don't have any Peak 38s in stock but would be more than willing to discuss how to get you one... Hit me up.


----------



## Since1985Tx (Jan 19, 2021)

_Look at Lancaster Archery Supply. (jmo)_


----------



## aldavid18 (Apr 27, 2018)

May hit you up on that offer 1/2 Bubble in the future. Not worried about the extra shipping cost as it is still cheaper than driving any great distance these days. I've tried to buy various items in classifieds, even releases, to be shipped here and had lots of refusals. Not sure if it is the added cost to ship (which I was willing to pay), extra effort to find out what cost was, extra border paperwork, or whatever. Maybe seller was afraid it would get lost, dunno. I have ordered stuff from Lancaster in the past and they have been great shipping wise and I frequently get my arrows from them. Stopped by one year while on vacation and they would definitely be an option for a long weekend away shopping trip as long as they had the bows I was interested in. If I remember correctly they had a greater mix of hunting and target models. Thanks for the suggestions above, appreciate them.


----------



## Ridger1 (Dec 6, 2018)

Shooters Choice in Waterloo ON

They do tons of target shooting

Sent from my SM-G991W using Tapatalk


----------



## peteharry (7 mo ago)




----------

